# Abraham's Sacrifice



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2006)

Theodore Beza wrote a play called _A Tragedie of Abraham's Sacrifice_ (1575). 

Below is the text is modern English and Elizabethan English.

Original English spelling

Modern spelling


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2007)




----------

